# Neat Sad Story



## Penn Digger (Jun 25, 2008)

I am not a collector of milks normally.  Joe The Crow and I dug shards of a very rare local milk several years ago.  It was a local pint bottle...Clover Leaf Dairy..Bradford...(PA) with a three leaf clover on it....embossed.  Mentioned it over the years to several long term die hard bottle and milk collectors and inquired at the local historical society.  Supposedly it was only in existence for a year or so around 1915-16.

 A few bottle diggers from the 1960's said OHHH...rarer than a hen's tooth..The local milk bottle guru doesn't even have one.  I wanted this milk just because it was so rare and nobody had one except a very humble local 60's digger (Ernie Hurd).

 Over the last couple of years Ernie's son-in-law would call up and order food to go from our restaurant for Ernie, who was by then homebound.  I inquired dozens of times about the bottle with absolutely no reception from him.  I did not know Ernie as I only met him once for a brief moment years ago.  He was an old time digger who dug all the early dumps from here to Buffalo in the 60's and 70's, rumored to have "thousands" of bottles.

 Last Friday morning Ernie was taken to the local hospital by ambulance.  He died Saturday night.

 On Monday, I was helping with the lunch rush at the restaurant and received a phone call from Ernie's son-in-law.  I told him I was sorry to read of Ernie's passing in the paper that morning.  He asked how long I would be there and said he would be right down to talk to me about something.

 He walked through the door 10 minutes later, sat at the counter, and handed me the infamous Clover Leaf Dairy bottle.  He explained that between the trip to hospital and his passing the next night, Ernie made a list of things he wanted.  One of them was to give me the bottle I had inquired about so many times.  I offered to buy him lunch.  He said NO, Ernie wanted you to have it and walked out.

 Thank you Ernie and God Bless You.  Rest In Peace.

 PD


----------



## popster (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice story-Thanks for sharing it.
 R.I.P. Ernie Hurd


----------



## capsoda (Jun 25, 2008)

Apparently Tom, You were meant to have it.

 I had an elderly gentileman who came into a jewelry store where I did watch and jewelry work every 2 months to get a battery for his watch. I think he was just lonely because there was nothing wrong with the watch but he insisted it needed a battery just the same. He always talked about some old bottles he had in his barn that were for his grand children, nieces and nephews. One day on the scheduled day for his battery change his daughter came in, handed me an old paper bag and told me that a week before he had died in his sleep. After she had gotten him taken care of she got the bottles ready for the kids, each set of bottles in its own bag with the childs name on it in pencil and there was one that said, "Warren the watch battery man". When I opened the bag it had three deco sodas in it and one was a very rare Chero Cola bottle from Pensacola, Florida. It is the only Chero Cola bottle that I know of that has any real value to it and the only other one I have ever seen was purchased by a good friend for 100 bucks. I have the bag sealed in plastic and put away and I have all there bottles and when I go the story, bag and bottles will got to one of my grand children.

 Like I said, sometimes your just meant to have it.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice story to start the day with []


----------



## glass man (Jun 25, 2008)

COOL! THE clover leaf milk will always be more than just another rare bottle.


----------



## sweetrelease (Jun 25, 2008)

nice story! there is an old man who lives across the way from me. one day he saw me out front "washing" some of my dug bottles.he walks over to me and asked what i was doing and i told him. he never said much and just walked away[8|] two days later he knocks on my door and handed me a box,inside were about a dozen bottles. he told me" remember when you cut my grass two years ago when i was in the hospital"? "well ,thank you these are yours". there were some nice local stuff,but the thought that it took from him to give me them was what mattered to me. anyway nice story and hold on to that milk bottle ,matt


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's the pics Tom...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 26, 2008)

Another...


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks again Joe.  You're a good friend.  Don't forget to bring the bottles back..LOL


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 26, 2008)

At our restauant, I have a row of nice antique bottles of varying color in the front window.  It has been good advertising, like a flashing light to bring in old bottles.  When we first opened nearly two years ago, a man gave us a box of local embossed meds (a few of which I did not have already).  Numerous local and far away blobs and hutch sodas have been donated mostly one at a time by customers.  A nice early Dr. Wistars too.  A lot of plain, clear machine made junk has come in too, but I act like I appreciate it too and give people some pointers on seams, embossing and color.  Two weeks ago two seperate blobs were dropped off when I was not there and another fairly rare local painted milk.  Last week, the Clover Leaf bottle, but that was different as a I mentioned above.  I've had some nice keepers brought in, but I have also turned around and given a few doubles away.

 Of all these people coming in, only one asked for money.  When I told him what I thought it was worth, he left with it.

 There was a guy in a van a year or so ago who saw me downtown near a place Joe The Crow and I have dug many times.  He called me over and said "you collect bottles don't you?"  He ended up giving me an early whiskey and Albany Glass Works flask.  I gave the whiskey to Joe.

 People have been generous in giving me antique bottles, including Joe.  I am very grateful to have met so many giving people in a world that sometimes seems filled with takers.    

 P D


----------



## texasdigger (Jun 26, 2008)

There are some really nice stories in this thread guys.  Thanks for sharing.  It is nice to see that people are still capable of selfless generosity.  In my bottle digging and collceting career  I have yet to experience any of this.  All of the people I have run into have had a castoria or prices extracts, and thought I was going to pay them big bucks for them.  When I explained value, age, rarity and color they had already tuned me out.  It seems like as soon as someone thinks something old has value that is all they want to hear.  When I ask for permission to dig somewhere value is something I never mention.  As soon as they realise some bottles are truly valuble they decide "we are going to dig that stuff up".  I am always polite, and willing to share bottles with em.  But some nuts can be very hard to crack.

 Great stories guys!  Have an awesome friday.  Man am I glad the weekend is alomost here.  It has been one hot hot work week down here in Tejas.

 Brad


----------



## capsoda (Jun 26, 2008)

I have recieved many bottles free from forum members who sent them for various reasons. To many to name and don't know if they would want to be named. You can be assured that I remember exactly who sent what and when I am showing my bottles of to folks I always tell them which friend sent what. Some times they notice them befor I can tell them anything about them. Most of my bottles are grouped, local sodas, local meds, ACLs, Whiskeys ect.... and the mixed up group is called my "bottle friends collection".

 There are some great folks on this forum!!! []


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 27, 2008)

who you talken bout 
 this was a nice post and strange things do happen the most i have found out is how diffrent people of the bottle world are my sense has been i dont want to take it to the grave and who better but a person that appreciates the meaning of a gift and bottle also it by far feels great to make some people smile in life even after life is gone there is always the memories of it 
 you all have a good day  hey lobeycat here's a pic for ya i was gettin robbed 
 bob


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Jun 28, 2008)

wow.......  that was a great story


----------



## glass man (Oct 29, 2009)

JUST HAPPENED TO RUN UP ON THIS STORY AGAIN! IT IS A CLASSIC!

 MAN WE NEED MANY MORE STORIES LIKE THIS! JAMIE


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 30, 2009)

Jamie,

 Since you brought this old post up I will do a brief follow up.  Ernie's family later invited Joe (the Crow) and I to be some of the first to take a look at some of Ernie's bottles they wanted to part with.  The rumor of thousands of bottles was definately true.  Rooms full of bottles!!!!!!  One room was packed full of boxes with tiny dividers in them for small meds, boxes and boxes of milks, whiskeys...and many blobs...mostly Buffalo, NY stuff.  Another room was packed full of (buckets stacked upon buckets) 5 gallon buckets full of dirty bottles, many never even washed.  It was like he brought buckets of bottles home from digging and just kept filling up the room.  A lot of stoneware beers.

 Joe and I did our best to look through as many as we could.  It took several visits.  There were some nice ones there, out of my honest price range.  He went to a lot of shows over the years and sold bottles, so I couldn't believe he still had this many left when he passed away!!!

 Joe picked up some meds and I was HAPPY to pick up about 40 to 50 mainly local bottles, some new variants and some I didn't even have or know existed.  The family was very generous with pricing.  Thanks!

 Thanks again Ernie for your love of bottles, they still live on!  R I P.  In fact he will be credited in an upcoming local bottle and brewery book that's in the works.  The Clover Leaf Dairy bottle will be in it.

 PD


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey everyone. What a great thread! I'm sorry to hear about Ernie's passing, but it was really nice of him to give you the milk.

 Okay, here's a similar (though less dramatic example) of a friend giving me a bottle. My diving buddy Jim and I met in the off season (ie. winter) to share dive stories and compare a box of our favorite bottles. He pulled out a rare quart hutch. I did not yet have any quart hutches from my state and this was a good one. I was awed by it and told him how great it was. He said "Take it. If you like it that much it's yours." Wow. What a great friend. I ended up giving him a bunch of stuff back but it's a good feeling to have friends that are that nice. (_Thanks again Jimmy if you see this!)_

 I always try to pass along a bottle or two to anyone interested in what we are doing at the launches. If I meet someone with the last name of Miller (for example), I'll give them an example . . .


----------



## glass man (Oct 30, 2009)

THANKS TOM SO MUCH FOR THE UPDATE! SOUNDS LIKE HE JUST ENJOYED THE DIGGING OF OLD BOTTLES! I WAS SO GLAD TO SEE THIS AGAIN LAST NIGHT IT PICKED ME UP!

 THANKS FOR THE ADD ON BOB!

 THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT HAVE EVER GIVEN ME ANY BOTTLES ARE RIGHT HERE ON THIS FORUM!![&:] [OOPS AND ASHLIE AND DEAN MY BROTHER IN LAW![]] JAMIE


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 30, 2009)

Great to reread this story Tom...Jamie and everyone else....Thanks.[]                                                              Joe


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 31, 2009)

Speaks numbers for you penn digger that he would make that one of his dying wishes..im sorry you guys lost a friend Nice of you to help them sort through some of the stuff..Good folks over there in Bradford =) doing good things for each other..who could ask for more?


----------



## milkglassbottles (Nov 2, 2009)

I am moved by the aforementioned stories and I would like to share the following with everyone. Back in the 80's I met a man through a business contact who introduced me to bottles. Every time I went to his home I would head straight to the Baker's rack and look at his out of category bottles, he collected colored pontiled medicines. 

 One bottle that always fascinated me was an early 1800's huge black glass seal bottle with a 3" sand chip pontil. One evening as I was about to leave he walked over to the rack and gestured for me to take the bottle, I said "I know it's a great bottle,  I look at it every time I am here". Again gesturing for me to take it from him, while telling me to "take it",  I humored him and took it very carefully in my hands. As I was about to give it back he said "Keep it,  I want you to have it, you appreciate bottles". 

 I will cherish that seal bottle until the day I pass. I lost my friend this past Thanksgiving, his name was Stephen L. Gardner.

 Bottle people are very special in their own way. Again, rest in peace my friend.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 3, 2009)

Amen!...Lot's of good folks in the bottle world....I'd have to say a lot more good than bad,[] (With a few glaring exceptions)....Thanks for all these stories.                            Joe


----------



## Stardust (Nov 3, 2009)

What a heartfelt post. The first story had me in tears as I'm in the giving stage of my life cleaning out making life simple and finding out who wants what and giving it to them. Giving to families in need and donating to the hospital as I have a lot of childrens stuff and they give them to kids who are sick and going through a rough time. I have stuff for everyone.

 Now my bottles I don't have that many, but what I do have most of the ones I hold close to my heart came from the kindness of members here. Members who sent stars bottles, madonas, flasks, figurals, hand etched stardust flasks, medicines, perfumes, marbles, poisions, baby milk, milks, tiny bottles and china cup and saucer for my grand babies to have their planted dig.

 When my grand babies come back to visit the first place they run is to my garden and start digging like crazy. They think bottles grow like potatoes and one replants them thinking they will change size, color or multiply. While the other little one digs them up. All those little bottles are proudly displayed in their home and it make me smile : ).  We had our dig, not the way I really wanted but we had it. Things are different these days I'm just happy, happy, happy!

 Thanks everyone, you know who you all are and one day all the other bottles will be there's also.

 I understand what Ernie did as I'm doing that with things now and my room mate friends who are dying are giving me things because they know they won't be here much longer.  Another reason this post hit me hard.

 We should all do what Ernie did when we know someone really loves something try to give to them when we are alive so you know they get it. If not put it in a bag with their name on it and set it aside.

 GREAT POST!


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Nov 11, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear of Ernie's demise. I knew him when I began collecting bottles. I cvan't remember how we hooked up (poor memory now), but a friend and I stopped at Ernie's house while on the way from Arlington, Va., on the way to dig in Jamestown, N.Y. I have many memories of digging in Jamestown, but I remember Ernie very well. I bought some interesting bottles from him and greeted him at a bottle show. He was a friend and could make anyone laugh! I can no longer dig as I'm now restricted to a wheelchair, but the memories are still there. Thanks to Ernie, I still remember the good times.

 God bless you, Ernie!

 Mike Russell


----------



## texasdigger (Nov 11, 2009)

This a great thread.  We have a very well known collector, digger and bottle book author that lives in my area.  Every time I go out digging I call him to tell keep him up on the score.  He has gotten too old to dig now, but he sure misses it all the time.  I am still young, and take it for granted.  Being a friend to him makes me appreciate what I am still able to do.  The last time we dug a super rare Texas bottle came out broken.  I called to tell him about it, and he was just as heart broke as the rest of us.  My digging season will start it in a week or so, and i have decided that we are going to bring him out with us.  He will not be able to dig, but he sure can give the first wipe to any keepers we find.  

 I love this hobby more than any I have ever had.  It ties together all of my favorite things.  History, beauty, craftsmanship, research, hard work and most of all friends.  IT is very hard for us to find true friends in this world.  I have made more because of bottle digging than anything I have ever done.  

 When I see someone is new to bottles or just getting into the hobby I usually give them a few bottles to help nurse their passion along. I especially love giving bottles to kids.  IT really makes their day if they are interested in bottles.

 Brad


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: CWBookAuthor
> 
> I am very sorry to hear of Ernie's demise. I knew him when I began collecting bottles. I cvan't remember how we hooked up (poor memory now), but a friend and I stopped at Ernie's house while on the way from Arlington, Va., on the way to dig in Jamestown, N.Y. I have many memories of digging in Jamestown, but I remember Ernie very well. I bought some interesting bottles from him and greeted him at a bottle show. He was a friend and could make anyone laugh! I can no longer dig as I'm now restricted to a wheelchair, but the memories are still there. Thanks to Ernie, I still remember the good times.
> 
> ...


 
 Mike,...That's very cool that you knew Ernie Hurd....I won't pretend I knew him well, as he was a bottle digger a generation before I was...I've only been doing this since the 70's and knew of him and a group of his peers,....another locally famous digger was Bud Lee,...him I knew better,....He has also passed on, but his daughter gave me two trailerloads of his "leftbehind" bottles over the last couple of years.....You mentioned digging in Jamestown NY w/ Ernie?....Did you happen to know Chuck and Cookie Boehler?...They were hardcore diggers from Frewsburg NY near Jamestown....Chuck had some great bottles!....They all did....R.I.P. Ernie, Bud and Chuck.... (and Cookie) []                              Joe


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes, I knew the Boehlers. I met them while digging up in Jamestown. The digger that I went to visit many, many times was John Dobmeier who took us to more than just the main Jamestown dump. The last time I heard from John was sometime in 1985, although I never heard ftom him again. I wish I could find out what became of him. He had a wife named Angel. who my wife and I would love to know what became of her.

 Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 12, 2009)

Mike, I don't know for sure who might know,....but I do know some folks in the Jamestown area and if I were to ever find out (small world dontcha know)[] I'll be sure to contact you....
                                                                                             Joe


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Nov 12, 2009)

Please do, Joe, even if it's bad news.

 Thank you,


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 12, 2009)

Mike I certainly will....Also on a lighter note,...My wife was curious about your book?...Is it still in print or available....Just wondered.
                                                                           Regards,...Joe


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes it is Joe. It's in its 3rd and final printing and we're almost out of copies now. There's not even a box full left (more like a 1/2 box full).

 It can be ordered from me at the following address:

 Mike Russell  
 154 Bolling Hill Lane  
 Madison Heights,  VA  24572

 Thanks,

 Mike


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh yes, the cost is $12.00 plus $4.00 shipping. Sorry


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 13, 2009)

Mike,

 A quick internet search of his name and town would lead me to think he may have been the Jamestown, NY John Dobmeier who passed away in September of 2002 at the age of 72.  Was he an Army vet and worked at a metal shop in the 70/80's?  Wife's name was actually "Phillipine?"  Obit said he was an avid coin and antiques collector.  Relatives and locations are also listed.  Sorry and hope this helps.  Just try entering his name and Jamestown in the search box...Sorry for the loss of your friends.

 Regards,

 PD


----------

